# Eberron: Curse of the Cold Sun (game thread)



## 81Dagon (May 16, 2013)

The afternoon sun beats down on you; the air is hot and stale. The sparsely settled lands of Elsir Vale are starting to grow monotonous, with a seamingly endless line of muggy flyspecks of towns. The town of Drellin's Ferry lies a few miles ahead of you. It's the southeast-most settlement of New Galifer and you destination at the behest of House Orien, bordering the east of the Witchwood jungle.

[sblock=OCC]Please post your introduction, along with the colour you would like your token to be on the map and which one of the red outlined squares you would like to start in. You are travelling in a south-east direction.

Link to OCC thread.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2013)

[sblock]You can put Albion in front at H10 and make him light blue/cyan I guess if possible. I'll use that color to denote speech in my posts as well.[/sblock]

The Mercenary rides along at the front of the group. Eyes rimmed with worry lines flickering back and forth watching the surrounding jungle for trouble. He smokes a cheap cigar occasionally puffing smoke at the insects buzzing about. His broad brimmed hat shields him from the worst of the sun, but his face still sweats in the muggy heat. His mix of gear and uniform mark him as a veteran of multiple campaigns though the only insignia he bares is an iron symbol of the Sovereign Host wielded to the spiked shield on his arm. He could use a shave and haircut, but his gear is well maintained and his things are neatly stowed on his back. He wears a longsword on his hip and a bow at has back. He is lean and wiry and looks like a million other farm boys who went off to fight in the last war. Something in his demeanor suggests that he carries some hard memories from that time. His gray horse plods along head low in leather barding also not used to the heat here. He wipes his brow on his sleeve and takes a pull from a flask. The reek of alcohol is strong from it.


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I had planned on using more than one colour for Sark: a main colour, maybe this yellow for Sark those rare times he is in his changeling guise. For "Arthun Logale" , something a little different, like this colour. I will update this post in a while with my in character stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 17, 2013)

[Sblock=OCC]Also, please roll perception checks. Right spots for the markers?[/Sblock]

[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 17, 2013)

*Curse of the Cold Sun
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 39/39*

Boom-boom carreens back and forth over the rest of the group, keeping a sharp eye out from his elevated position, in the cockpit of his fixed-wing gun Bangarang, about 40ft up. The only wind that tostells the wiry, yellow-blond hair sticking out over his pronounced and pointy ears, is the mugginess he is passing through. He squints his goggled, beady yellow eyes out from under the dark gray brim of a bluish-black steel half helm with a tiny spear-point on top. His pale blue skin is covered with a sheen of grimmey sweat, and his tongue is sticking out the side of his overly wide mouth like a dog with his head sticking out the window of a speeding lightning rail with utter exuberance. He has a tiny shield strapped to his left arm and is holding a miniature version of the gun he is riding on in his two right hands, (yes he has two right arms). He calls down to the group in his raspy high pitched tone, *"This reminds me of the same jungle we were flying through yesterday! Are we there yet?"*

[sblock=OOC]Zark has blue skin with yellow hair/eyes/teeth so of course the 1st 2 colors taken would have to be blue and yellow  so I'll be going with *Green* then. Perception=21 I don't know if Boom-boom would get a circumstance bonus to his perception for being high in the air. I'll be at G9 but 40ft up.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 17, 2013)

As the road crests a small rise and descends into a dusty grove in a large, shallow dell you see an abandoned farmhouse, partially visible through the jungle, stands on one side of the road. You've passed a dozen spots much like this one already today, but despite Zark’s jests, this one feels wrong. Then he glimpses the glint of mail in the underbrush by the side of the road from his high seat in the canopy. Fierce warriors - tall, hairy hobgoblins with wide mouths and flat faces -are lying in wait with skeletally, black haired wolf at their side!
[sblock=OCC]Roll for initiative[/sblock]
[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (May 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] As Albion White, befitting his name he should have a white circle to represent him. I'll go to H9. My thoughts will be in italics my speech in bold. [/sblock]

White looks up to boom. *"No my friend, we still have a ways to go. You can see further than us from up there so you know that answer better than any of us"* he answers happily.

Albion white is clad in his usual dark clothing and a chain mail centre piece. He has a pair of elbow long gloves and knee high boots, whereas on his torso over his chain mail he wears a black hood cloak. The hood is usually down though. White cheerfully is plodding along with the rest of the group. Keeping an eye out for anything hostile but doesn't think it should be too bad along the road. He links his fingers together and stretches his arms up over his head. *"Oh what a wonderful day, I doubt anything can be here to... ruin.. it?"* White's eyes suddenly dart from tree to tree.

_ Ah.. great, just when I was about to suggest a picnic. _

White's fingers are already on his weapon to attack, his eyes locked on his targets. Everyone he estimated was in range for him to attack, so he did not need to worry about moving.

_ Come on get us. _

Initiative:
1d20+7=15


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2013)

A few steps behind the mercenary on his steed, another man had been following on foot: human, and somewhat shy of six feet. His hair and beard are a rich yellow-gold and frame a long face with a squarish jaw, likely one with a good deal of Aundair's blood. Hard, blueish-grey eyes dart around as they identify attackers. 

He does not exactly appear to be the best equipped for heavy melee, though a glint from beneath his fine-looking clothes betrays a shirt of fine silvery links. A shortsword and dagger are clearly belted at his waist, with a shortbow and quiver strapped across his deep green heavy hooded cloak (which is currently down), along with some kind of haversack.

"I am somewhat impressed these Darguuni-types have managed ambush us," says the man his companions know as 'Arthun Logale' as his hand moves towards his blade.

Initiative: 1d20+6=21


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 17, 2013)

*Farmhouse Round 0
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 39/39*

Bangarang's ruby red, crystaline eyes dart to the left and right to the many foes advancing on their position. _"The mobile carbons to either side of the road seem intent on a quantifiable amount of mayem."_ Boom-boom swings his gun the left as he telepathically instructs his friend where he'll want to be. The gun pivots on its center axis, bringing its business end to bare on the enemies to the northeast. Steam flows from the vents on the guns under carriage when it stops. *"It looks to be six of my distant third cousins, twice removed, from my mother's side, and they have a nasty dog-thing with them! Kill it kill it!"*
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak
*Swift:* ...
*Move:* ...
*Standard:* ...[/sblock][sblock=OOC]*Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

Bangarang will speak in _Light Green Italics_ Initiative=9.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2013)

Perception (1d20+11=29)

Initiative (1d20+6=20)

Bertram slips from the horse's back with a quick command "Dusky stay". He pulls his bronze sword and readies his shield. The shield strap is cleverly made to enable him to quickly slide it into place. "One of you lot been sleepin' with a Hobgoblin chieftain's daughter or something?", he grouses around the cigar clinched between his teeth.  

[sblock=OOC]I guess his mount takes up H10 and I11 so Bertam will dismount to I10. Actions-Dismount is Move, with the two weapon fighting feat he can ready a one handed and a light weapon as part of a move action. So he's ready to fight, but will have to wait for them to come to him. He'll use the mount as some cover from the east if they use ranged attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 17, 2013)

As he prepares to dismount, Bertram realizes that there is yet another foe aligned against the group... a large clawfoot is hiding in the brush as well. Even worse, it doesn't appear to be a natural dinosaur, as smoke is curling from its nostrils and its feathers appear to be literally made of fire! 
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2013)

"Flaming lizards as well, no wonder its so blasted hot out here." He gestures at the clawfoot for emphasis. "Bout to get hotter I'm thinking."


----------



## Kaodi (May 17, 2013)

As quick as hey may Arthun draws steel as he whispers words of arcane power and weaves their magic with his other hand. No effect is immediately apparent, though Arthun guesses that at least one of his companions can identify it as a spell of shielding. "I was propositioned once while serving with some Dargunni mercenaries in the employ of House Deneith," he answers. And then in thickly accented goblin he adds, "But I doubt that is why you are here."


----------



## Universal_narration (May 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] Since everyone is going colourful I might as well add one myself! White would be bad for that so purply pink it is. See edit, wrong account posting again :/[/sblock]

_ I hope I can take down a couple in single throws... let's see how easy they fall. _

White is poised ready to strike, his hand itching to throw the blank fang at his enemies if they get any ideas. * Let's get this dealt with, I would rather they move on but if it's a fight they want. That's what they are going to get."
*


----------



## 81Dagon (May 18, 2013)

There is no immediate reaction from the hobgoblins as Bertram slides from his saddle. It doesn't seem to have quite sunk in yet that their trap has been spotted,  giving you the time to act!

[sblock=occ]Shayuri posted in the other thread that he's okay with DM initiative rolls, so I've placed Vela on the rolled at Initiative 22. The order looks like this: 

22 - PC
21 - PC
20 - PC
17 - Wolf
16 - Velociraptor
15 - PC
11 - Hobgoblins
9 - PC

Two more PCs may act. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 18, 2013)

*Farmhouse Ambush Round 1
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 39/39*

Bangarang fires his bolt squarely into the side of the wolf, sending the front of the barrel sliding back into the rest of the gun body to absorb the recoil. It's arms unfold from the sides of the barrel as it re-extends and one reaches under the gun to reset the mechanism while the other drops a bolt into the top of the chamber. Boom-boom isn't ready for what little recoil remains and sends a bolt streaming off into the great blue yonder, then reloads in the same way. *"Bah! Good shot Bang!"*
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak
*Swift:* ...
*Move:* reloading
*Standard:* Firing 2 arrows at the wolf, Hit FFAC of 21 for 8 and miss [/sblock][sblock=OOC]*Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

*Damage Summary:*
Wolf FFAC 21 for 8[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 18, 2013)

The blot strikes into the wolf, which yowls and startles two hobgoblins nearest to it, who look up and realize they are under attack from above. 

[sblock=OCC]One PC may still act before the Wolf and the Raptor[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2013)

Vela is quiet during the exchange, and she barely moves her head as she looks around. The dinosaur she's riding, which looks a little like a large clawfoot or a small carver, but with markings and weird little plated scales that are out of place, perks up its head and flares its nostrils. 

_"Spirits of my ancestors,"_ she murmurs in the tongue of the Talenta Plains, _"Stop the swords and claws of my foes."_ 

A pale white mist rises around her, twists into a vortex, and vanishes.

"I could use a little sword and claw stopping too, you know," mutters the dinosaur irritably. It hisses as she slaps the back of its head. "What?! We're miles from the Plains now! For all they know this is normal!"

"I think they know a talking carver is not normal," Vela huffs. "Now go! Strike first!"

It grins a shark's grin. Even for a dinosaur, that was a _lot_ of teeth. "Now you're talking my language."

The two wheel around and lope back to do battle with the enemy flaming clawfoot! With one bound the dinosaur leaps over the underbrush and tries to snatch up the smaller animal between its jaws!

[sblock=roll]Vela casts Shield on self. Kiki charges the velociraptor. 18 to hit (including Charge bonus, which reduces Kiki's AC to 17 this round), 9 damage from bite. 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4055076/[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 19, 2013)

Despite having to jump out of the gully, Kik almost literally soars into the underbrush, attacking the over clawfoot with vigor and taking a chunk out of its neck. Instead of blood, though, the creature bleeds liquid fire, and simply appears enraged. It looks about ready to return the favour, but instead of of biting down, it blasts fire into your faces from its jaws!

Meanwhile, the wolf seems to have decided that it doesn't particularly like Boom-Boom and Bang. It stalks forward and snarls, then leaps into the air... and never comes down. It hovers eerily in mid-air, darting from one tree trunk to another to try and avoid another blast from Bang's cannon or Boom's crossbow. 

[sblock=occ]The jungle and the gully walls slow you down a bit, but Kiki still has enough move to reach the dino. Both Vela and Kiki have to make a reflex save however, or take 7 fire damage and risk catching on fire.

Due to the thick leaves and treetrunks in the canopy, the wolf has concealment against ranged attacks while it remains in the air not above the path. It is currently flying level with Boom-Boom, who has the same concealment versus the hobgoblins if they elect to attack at range. 

One PC may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (May 19, 2013)

White throws his weapon trying to take out the Hobgoblins. If an attack downs one of them he moves onto the next one.
First hit taking one of hobgoblins straight across the chest. The other threatening to finish off which poor sap got a hit from the black fang.

_ Fly my fangs, bite their heads off. _

[sblock=attack and damage rolls]
(I'm guessing these guys have cover from these attacks at the minute so increase their AC by 2)
Attack 1:1d20+9=28 
Attack 2: 1d20+9=29
Confirm: 1d20+9=14

Damage 1: 1d8+13=16
Damage 2: 1d8+13=17
Crit if confirmed: 1d8+13=19
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 22, 2013)

White's chakram flies through the air, cutting the hobgoblin's chainmail like a hot knife through butter. That leaves two hobgoblins on the jungle floor, bleeding to death. The nearest remaining hobgoblin raises his longbow and retaliated with an arrow aimed straight at White's heart, but his armour blunts the impact enough that he just recieves a flesh wound. The other hobgoblins each loosen an arrow at one of the party members not engaged in melee, but your various defences turn them aside with ease. 
[sblock=occ]White takes two damage. Still need saving throws for Vela and Kiki. Arthun may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 22, 2013)

OOC: Did my casting _shield_ and drawing my shortsword not count as my actions for the round?


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2013)

(OOC - Argh, sorry about that! Somehow totally missed that when I read it. *foreheadslap*)

Ref saves for Vela (16) and Kiki (21).
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059273/


----------



## 81Dagon (May 22, 2013)

Vela and Kiki twist away as much as they can from the blast of fire issued from the dinosaur, saving them from the worst of the blast. As they do, they hear a screeching cry eminate from the opposite end of the battle field. A second fiery velociraptor, and another hobgoblin who wields two short swords, have dashed out of the ruined barn, and are crashing their way through the thick undergrowth to engage the party in hand to hand combat!

[sblock=occ]Sorry, I missed that somehow.  
Vela and Kiki teach take 3 fire damage each.
Three PCs may act. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2013)

Bertram holds his action until the enemy gets to melee range.


----------



## Kaodi (May 22, 2013)

Arthun takes a quick measure of the situation and decides that fiery lizards are the most unpredictable variable. So he barks a few magical words and points toward the injured "pyroraptor" with his free hand. As he does so, three small glowing orbs, or "bullets" , shoot from his fingertips to strike the creature. And shout it fall, its twin on the other side of the road.

OOC: Magic Missiles: 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2 . Wow, two 1s? Sheesh.


----------



## 81Dagon (May 22, 2013)

The raptor snarls as the missiles explode into its flank, but remains study and standing. 

[sblock=OCC] Two PCs may act.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2013)

Vela whips her head around to glare daggers at the mage trying to steal her kill, then urges Kiki on with pressure from her heels.

"Kill it!" she demands in a piping howl!

Kiki bares its saliva-dripping teeth and attacks in a flurry of scythe-clawed feet, vicious fangs, and even Vela's own spear thrown in for good measure, all gouging and tearing and slashing at the hapless flaming velociraptor standing before them!

[sblock=Rolls]Kiki has 2 claw attacks, 1 bite, on a full attack. Vela adds one spear attack to the mix. All attacks are at +8 to hit.

Kiki rolls 23 and 24 on claws, and 28 (natural 20) on bite. Vela rolls 17 to hit with spear.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059643/

Rolling to confirm crit threat for a 23.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059644/

I'll assume that's a crit, and roll damage twice for bite.
Damage:
Claws do 5 and 5. Bite does 9, plus another 9 from the crit roll. Spear does 4.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4059645/

Total damage: 32

That's my little mini-Genghis-Khanette. [/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 22, 2013)

*Farmhouse Ambush Round 2
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 39/39*

Bangarang and Boom-boom fire again reloading before they even know if the bolts struck home. Adjusting back a bit as the Wolf-thing takes to the air. 
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak, 5ft step back to G8.
*Swift:* ...
*Move:* reloading
*Standard:* Firing 2 arrows at the wolf, Miss and Hit AC of 18 for 7 and 1 fire [/sblock][sblock=OOC]*Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

*Damage Summary:*
?[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (May 23, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] Posting my turn now since I have the time but I'll take whenever the next available initiative slot comes up. [/sblock]

White grabs hold of the returning Chakram and spins round flicking it at another two hobgoblins trying to kill them both in one fell swoop being in range to take on anything in the battlefield from his position.

[sblock=attack and damage]

Attacks: 1d20+9=17, 1d20+9=13
Damage: 1d8+13=18, 1d8+13=15
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (May 23, 2013)

With practiced efficiency, Vela and Kiki quickly disembowel the flaming dinosaur, removing it from the battle. As the creature dies, it bursts into hot flames that char it all of the way to the skeleton, leaving just blackened ash and bones behind. 


Bang’s canon misses the flying hound this time, but Boom-Boom finds his mark. Even though the blot imbeds in the creature’s shoulder, it literally shrugs of the attack. As the bolt falls to the ground, the beast seems to have been injured, but not as much as it should have been. 


The Wolf deems fit to return the favor, and soars straight at the goblin’s throat! Boom’s mithral armor saves his life, but the wolf still wounds him deeply with blood dripping to the ground below. 


While White’s chakram finds its mark twice more, this time the hobgoblin’s armor protects them, and both remain standing. 


With this latest barrage, the goblinoids seem to have realized that they are sitting ducks if they remain at rang, and close in for melee. Dropping their bow, they draw wicked longswords and charge through the unbrush. One is unable to clear the thick jungle, and two more reach Arthun and White, but their blows are easily deflected. The final hobgoblin evades Bertram’s defences. The Inquisitor is a able to dampen the blow a bit, but it is still painful and deep. 


The goblin bearing two swords barks at the warriors in the guttural goblin language in pleased voice. 

”Uvopur pnuurn! Kruun drul dnukutk uv domuut ruknudt uk droon buun ut kouun unkk knuduun kdnuukdr? Dro sbon krumm nok ukuo!”


[sblock=Goblin Speakers]”A fine blow brother! See how the true gods of the land have granted us their power and given our worgs even greater strength? The Empire shall rise again!”[/sblock]


[sblock=OCC]Boom takes 12 damage and Bertram takes 10 damage.
Bertram may act. [/sblock]


[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2013)

Bertram grunts in pain from the blow, but counters swinging Sword and Sheild (1d20+3=20, 1d20+3=4) powerfully. "I can give as good as I get all day. My guess is you'll run out of blood before I do." 

damage (1d8+6=10)

[sblock=OOC]Power attack. His Elysian Bronze sword gets a +1 to damage against monstrous humanoids and now he'll be +1 to hit against hobgoblins for 24 hours unless he hits some other kind of monstrous humanoid or magical beast. All supposes a 20 hits of course.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


So are we just waiting for the next round's post then? Its been more than a week.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2013)

(OOC - Yeah, notifications gave out...the system changed so you have to checkmark which threads it'll notify you about...sigh.  Not a bad change, just wish there'd been some announcement or something.)

Vela gives a shrill shriek of triumph, and guides Kiki around with her knees to aim at their next target. They galumph through the underbrush to flank one of the hobgoblins and both dinosaur and rider attack! The thick plant growth and the speed of their movement makes for a difficult target though!

(Move to F11 and attack the goblin there with flanking. Not sure which color is who, but the white dot. )

(Nat 1 from Kiki, and a 14 from Vela. Assuming a miss. )
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4074587/


----------



## Davachido (Jun 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


 I was assuming an update post as isn't there some enemy initiatives to come after Betram acted? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2013)

(OOC - Maybe...I just posted my turn to make sure I didn't forget when it came up. I'm not sure when my init actually comes up.)


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 8, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Sorry, completely my fault with work taking over. Going to get an update out today/ [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 8, 2013)

The hobgoblin is badly wounded by Bertram's blow, but stays standing. The clawfoot then charges, attempting to bite at Bertram's neck, but he his able to use his shield's spikes to keep the teeth away. While he is distracted, the hobgoblin with two swords charges in with uneasy grace, dodging through blades and stabbing White in the gut with one of his blades!

Vela's aim is off just slightly and she and Kiki reenter the battle and the hobgoblin she is attacking ducks at the last second to avoid his head become part of a shish kebab. 

[sblock=Now back to your regular scheduled game...] The hobgoblin provokes no attacks of opportunity for charging. White takes 16 damage!

Everyone may make a perception check.
*
Scotley*: Most hobgoblins are just humanoids, not monstrous humanoids, so the bronze won't be effective on these ones. Sorry.[/sblock]

[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2013)

[sblock=81Dragon]D'oh, that's what I get for assuming rather than checking. I shall check that more carefully in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 8, 2013)

[sblock=occ]No worries. I have been toying with the idea of using some of the monstrous hobgoblins from MMV, but I haven't decided yet, so we'll see. You will get millage out of the monstrous beast side of it though. 

Either way, two PCs may act, and there's no need to wait for anyone to make the perception check either.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 8, 2013)

Sark keeps his eyes open for other threats as the battle progresses.

Perception: 1d20+4=20


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 9, 2013)

Sark doesn't see anything, but he hears soft chanting coming from somewhere between the fight and the old barnhouse.


----------



## Davachido (Jun 9, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
Spending 3 power points to sidestep the attack and take no damage. A lot of the following is just flavour text.
[/sblock]

White proud as he is stands with a stance that is wide open. Just before the Hobgoblin strikes him literal inches before the blade touches his face, White smiles at the Hobgoblin and he takes a step to the die with the blade going past him and out of harms way. White then leans over to flick the Hobgoblin in the head, then gives him a swift boot to the chest pushing him back so White has space to stand again.

*"Well* *well, I seem to be stuck in a bind here." *White says seeing himself surround. *"I take it you don't like it when my fangs are in full view."* White flashes the Hobgoblins a smile. *"Too bad!"*

Acrobatics: 1d20+13=26 +2 to DC for moving away from two opponents

White tries to move away from the Hobgoblins, getting away to make sure he can attack with impunity. Then when away from the Hobgoblins he throws his Chakram to remind them that he is still here and ready to go.

Attack: 1d20+11=13

The the fang goes flying past the Hobgoblin. _Tch, at least they will have to fight through the others to get to me now._

[sblock=ooc]
Move 15 feet to the NW so long as I'm not standing next to any enemy
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 9, 2013)

"I think we have an enemy spellcaster in the bushes yonder," says Arthun as he shifts to the left side of the hobgoblin soldier in front of him and thrusts with his shortsword.

OOC: 5' step to I7 and Attack: 1d20+5=17, 1d6+3=5


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Farmhouse Ambush Round 3
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 27/39*

Bangarang fires a Javelin sized right arrow strait into the head of the flying beast, after floating back a step. Boom-boom however pulls something out of the pack instead, and the hound is engulfed in a fiery explosion. *"You want to laugh at the arrows? Be drinking the fire then devil wolf!"* Boom-boom seems quite irritated by the hated flying dog.
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak, 5ft step back to H7.
*Swift:* ...
*Move:* reloading
*Standard:* Throwing bomb at Yeth hound, Hit touch AC 25 for 17 fire dmg. 
*Bangarang:* Arrow vs Yeth Hound, Hit AC 30 for 13 dmg.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]*Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

*Damage Summary:*
Yeth Hound (24 dmg)
AC 30 for 13 dmg (7 after DR 5/Silver)
TAC 25 for 17 Fire dmg[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 12, 2013)

Arthun lands a sound blow on the hobgoblin, but it doesn’t break rank. 


The hound snaps, not aiming for Bang, but for Boom-Boom, latching painfully onto his shoulder. It’s the last thing the beast does, however as the bomb ends up going straight down its gullet, exploding at the same time as Bang puts a shot right through its neck! The creature drops to the ground, dead, and its fur decays off it as shadows, leaving the corpse of a regular warg behind. 


The hobgoblin warriors attack again, with one of them shifting positions to flank Vela and Kiki. It’s attack is not effective, but it’s partner lands a telling blow in Vela’s back. None of the other attacks find there marks. 

[sblock=occ]
Boom-Boom takes 12 damage. Vela takes 8 damage. 
Something seems up with notifications for me too.
Also, is anyone else following the Reign of Winter Adventure Path?

Sark may act.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 12, 2013)

OOC: Again? Arthun _is_ Sark.


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 12, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Sorry, almost midnight here and the brain's a bit non-functional. Should be Bertram's go. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

Bertram continues to swing sword and shield (1d20+3=11, 1d20+3=23) at the Hobgoblin who wounded him. He gets in a good blow with the shield, spikes sinking deep into Hobgoblin flesh. He yanks the shield free and watches to see if the Hobgoblin falls. 

[sblock=OOC]crit check (1d20+3=10) oh well, still a hit.  damage (1d4+2=6)[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 17, 2013)

The warrior slumps to its feet as one of the spikes from Bertram's shield sinks into its neck. The clawfoot sees one of its allies go down and unleashes its fury on Bertram in a flurry of teeth and claws. One of its rakes cuts through at Bertram's belly, but the rest are turned aside. All the while the hobgoblin bearing two blades stares at the violence with a blank face, not even moving. Sudden, it lunges forwards, driving one of is short swords, deep into Bertram's back, barely missing his heart!

Meanwhile, a ring of magical lines appears in midair, and a gigantic bat appears twenty feet above the ground in a puff of red smoke. 
[sblock=occ]Bertram takes 5 damage from the clawfoot and 18 damage from the hobgoblin.

Four PCs may act[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Jun 17, 2013)

_ Oh damn, that is a big flying menace. _

White looks to his compatriots *I hope you guys with swords can deal with the rest of the ground folk, I'll try to clip that bat's wings down to size.*White then throws the chakram, hoping to dispatch the creature as soon as possible.

_[sblock=attack and damage]_
Attack:1d20+9=17, 1d20+9=26
Damage:1d8+15=19, 1d8+15=19
_ ooc_: Sorry forgot I didn't get my buff up this fight, remove 2 damage from each attack, so if both hit 34 damage.
[/sblock]

The initial throw might clip through the bats wing though Albion is not sure if it cut enough, the return throw however cuts cleanly dealing a good chunk of damage to the flying bat. _Oh my fang you are tasting a lot of blood today. I will be sure to clean you after such a good meal. _ Albion smiles to himself as the blade returns to his hand.


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 17, 2013)

The chakram cuts through the bat like a knife through butter, and it disappears in a puff of smoke as quickly as it appeared.

[sblock=OoC]I'm going to need to amp up the next encounter for you guys. 

3 PCs may act.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 17, 2013)

Somewhat disappointed that none of his companions are suitably placed for flanking, Arthun takes a step away from danger and lets rip another volley of arcane missiles at the enemies in front of him.

OOC: 5' step to H6. Magic Missiles: 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Farmhouse Ambush Round 4
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 17/39*

Bangarang fires into the back of the closest Hobgoblin flanking his ally. The bolt nearly catches his spine as it plunges into the slavering foe's back. Boom-boom gasps at taking so much damage, and looks like he is crapping himself as he concentrates on his belt for a moment, but his massive wounds only close the slightest bit. *"Stupid belt, work better!"* Boom-boom seems quite irritated at his healing belt's performance as he looks around for imminent threats.
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak, 5ft step to F8.
*Swift:* ...
*Move:* reloading,  perception 7
*Standard:* Activating Healing Belt, regaining 4hp. 
*Bangarang:* Arrow vs F/10 Hobgoblin, Hit AC 30 for 8 dmg .[/sblock][sblock=OOC]You dealt 24 dmg to the flying Artificer with the 25/30 AC, I think you're doing just fine. *Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

*Damage Summary:*
F10 Hobgoblin 
AC 30 for 8 dmg [/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Jun 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


 May I suggest botting someone if they don't post? As otherwise we have this waiting around problem. Last post was Monday!


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 22, 2013)

[sblock=occ]That may have more do with the GM's city being under about 30 feet of water than anything else. I'm going to post an update when I can, but it will likely be a couple more days. Sorry, Mother Nature's a little stubborn when she decides to do some landscaping. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2013)

Vela and her strange dino-esque mount wheel on the creature threatening them to the west and explode in a fury of teeth, claws and spears! Kiki is perhaps overeager with her scythe-like claws, but it is a difficult thing to avoid them AND his gnashing wall of fangs! Meanwhile Vela holds back, judging the perfect moment to strike, even if the thrust of her spear...jostled as she is atop Kiki's back...does not have great force behind it.

(Bite attack 18, for 12 damage. Claw 1 attack 10 for 5 damage. Claw 2 attack 11 for 9 damage. Vela spear attack 25 for 2 damage.)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4099807/

(OOC - Apologies for the delays. There are reasons but no excuses. I will try my best to keep up, but feel free to bypass me or NPC me if I falter.)


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 23, 2013)

OOC: You are from Calgary or Canmore, 81Dagon?


----------



## Davachido (Jun 23, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]

Oh damn, sorry to hear that. I hope you get out okay![/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jun 26, 2013)

[sblock=OCC]Calgary, but I was living and working in Canmore a year ago. We're all okay, , but all the same can't be said for everyone else. I'll PM everyone once I get everything back in order.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 6, 2013)

In a flurry of claws, magic and cannon fire, three hobgoblins fall, mortally wounded, to the ground. The only one who does not is engaged with Vela and stabbed in the leg by her spear, it returns the favor with a deep cut from its longsword. 

It looks as if the battle is turning the party’s way, but then to the south, you hear a calamity! Six more hobgoblins come running to reinforce their brethren’s flagging strength. 


[sblock=ooc] Let’s see if anyone’s still kicking after a month. Vela takes 9 damage from a critical hit. Bertram may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Still here and eager to continue. From the map it looks like Bertram is facing a dino. Is that correct? Or are all the foes at a distance from him?[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 8, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Bertram not only has the clawfoot engaged, he also has to deal with the dual wielding hobgoblin. And possibly an unseen caster. And he'll be the first one hit by the reinforcements from the south.[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Jul 8, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
Still here will post when it's a slot comes up 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> [sblock=OOC]Bertram not only has the clawfoot engaged, he also has to deal with the dual wielding hobgoblin. And possibly an unseen caster. And he'll be the first one hit by the reinforcements from the south.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Good Times! Okay, got it then. Post coming shortly.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2013)

Sensing that perhaps he's in considerable trouble, Bertram calls upon his Judgment power and a is instantly surrounded by a healing light. Beyond that he utters a prayer while holding his shield ready for the attacks he knows will come. Even more wounds begin to close. 

[sblock=OOC]•Healing: The inquisitor is surrounded by a healing light, gaining fast healing 1. This causes the inquisitor to heal 1 point of damage each round as long as the inquisitor is alive and the judgment lasts. The amount of healing increases by 1 point for every three inquisitor levels she possesses. So, Fast healing 2 until the end of combat. 

Concentration Check (1d20+10=18) for spell in combat just beating the DC of 17.

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 10, 2013)

As predicted, the hobgoblin attacks Bertram, but being ready for the blows he is able to withstand both blades. Just as the attacks are completed, though, the clawfoot opens its mouth to breath fire at Bertram and the horse! The assault doesn’t just continue physically, however and everyone hears a single word spoken in a thick goblin accent: 

“FALL!”


[sblock=OOC]Map stays the same. 
Bertram must make a reflex save and a will save. 
The horse also has to make a reflex save.
Anyone may act.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2013)

Sensing a decent opening may have finally arrived, Arthun quickly steps up behind the hobgoblin engaging Bertram and sticks his shortsword in its kidneys.

OOC: Move to I8 and Attack: 1d20+7=21, 2d6+3=12 .


----------



## Davachido (Jul 11, 2013)

_ Heh, maybe that hobgoblin has forgotten about me. All the better, die! _

Albion's chakram flies out again, trying to rip the hobgoblin apart.

[sblock=OOC 
Attack: 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=16
Damage: 1d8+13=15, 1d8+13=20

If it kills his target the second attack will attack something else instead in range, is the raptor on our side? If not it'll be that one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2013)

[sblock=Saves]
Reflex save (1d20+3=15)
horse reflex save (1d20+5=23)
Will Save (1d20+7=14)

Yikes I bet those are close. At least the horse is quick.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Farmhouse Ambush Round 5
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 27/39*

Bangarang fires a giant bolt into the fire-breathing clawfoot, then reloads as the flying gun slides south a bit. Boom-boom's wounds close more and he takes another look around for the enemy spell caster, to no avail. 
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak, 5ft step to G8.
*Swift:* ...
*Move:* reloading,  perception 12
*Standard:* Activating Healing Belt, regaining 10hp. 
*Bangarang:* +1 Arrow vs J10 Fire Clawfoot, Hit AC 22 for 11 dmg .[/sblock][sblock=OOC]*Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

*Damage Summary:*
J10 Clawfoot 
AC 22 for 11 dmg [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 13, 2013)

With the exception of White’s second chakram, all the blows land their mark on the hobgoblin, but it stands its ground and readies to strike again. 

[sblock=OCC]
Both saves are made by a single point. Bertram and the horse each take 3 fire damage, but suffer no other ill effects.
Bertram or Vela may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2013)

Bertram raises sword and shield (1d20+3=13, 1d20+3=20) again and focuses on the fire-breathing dino. 

[sblock=OOC]damage for sword and shield (1d8+5=6, 1d4+2=4)[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 16, 2013)

The shield bash clips the dinosaur in the jaw, but it evades Bertram's sword. The Northern hobgoblin stabs at Vela again, causing minor injury, and the southern hobgoblins advance at a quick pace. 

[sblock=occ]Vela takes 4 damage and may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]This is really frustrating, and I apologize for the delays I've had. I've looked through the Rogue's Gallery, and I don't know if I'm blind or if there isn't one, but I can't find a thread for this game. If anyone out there has it bookmarked...I could really use a place where my sheet is posted online.[/sblock]

(OOC - Thanks Kaodi...embarrassing that I missed that, but I am very grateful. Now I can bookmark that sucker. )

Vela is bleeding freely now, and visibly quite wounded. With teeth bared though, she fights on, stabbing the hobgoblin that attacked her with a shallow spear thrust. It's the monster she rides that does the real damage, slashing at the hob with the scythelike talons that hook out from its feet!

Vela: 21 to hit, Kiki: Bite 10, Claws 26 and 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4136149/

Damage (I'll omit the bite, since I'm sure that missed)
Vela: 2, Kiki: 10 and 8.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4136151/


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 17, 2013)

OOC: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?336899-Eberron-Curse-of-the-Cold-Sun-(OCC-thread) , [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] .


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 21, 2013)

Together, Kiki and Vela thoroughly disembowel the remaining warrior opposing them. 


The dual wielding  warrior and the dinosaur both shift locations to prevent further flanking opportunities. The hobgoblin slashes at Arthun’s leg, drawing blood, while the dinosaur attempts to maul Bertram, connecting with a bite and one claw

[sblock=OCC]
Arthun takes 4 damage. 
Bertram takes 14 damage + 5 fire damage
Anyone may act. 
And continuing with the perception checks to play spot the caster.[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 21, 2013)

With the goblinoid facing him now "kidney strike" does not seem to work out so well for Arthun and his blade scrapes across his opponents armour. With all his dancing he has not been able to get a particularly good look around either.

Attack: 1d20+7=15, 2d6+3=8
Perception: 1d20+4=15


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2013)

As the flames roll over him Bertram's knee's buckle. He mumbles, "So hot here..." as the stub of his cigar falls from his mouth and he topples over sword falling from his grasp. 

[sblock=OOC]Down to -3 if my calculations are correct.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Farmhouse Ambush Round 6
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 27/39*

Bangarang moves down to 20ft off the ground as he slides silently threw the air toward the approaching new wave, while reloading. Boom-boom expertly drops a bomb on the center of the new front line, dousing them all in a rain of fire. He is completely oblivious to the location of the enemy spellcaster...
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak, 5ft step to G8.
*Swift:* ...
*Move:* to J/11,  perception 8
*Standard:* Throw Bomb to L12 Hobgoblin, Hit Touch AC 20 for 14 Fire dmg, K13 & M11 need DC 17 Ref for 7 or 3 fire splash. 
*Bangarang:* reloading.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Sorry guys best I can do. We apparently need an actual spell damager. *Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

*Damage Summary:*
L12 Hobgoblin
Touch AC 20 for 14 fire dmg

K13 & M11 Hobgoblins 
7 or 3 Fire splash[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 23, 2013)

One of the charging warriors falls to Boom's bomb and the other two look badly singed. 

[sblock=OCC]White and Vela may act. Also, I take back what I said about needing to make it harder.[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Jul 24, 2013)

White takes a step back and throws his chakrams once again. Desparately throwing them as surely they will be overwhelmed otherwise. He attacks the nearest tough hobgoblin first before throwing it at another.

_Dammit.. for one of us to go down now. I hope he's alright.._

[sblock=attacks]
Attacks:1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=17
Damage:1d8+13=14, 1d8+13=17
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 24, 2013)

The hobgoblin tries to get out the way of the chakrams but isn't quite quick enough. Both blow through his armour and cut deep blood wounds in his chest. He shouts out in the goblin tongue, and primes to attack again!

[sblock=goblin]Take them brothers, no matter what! They have cost us dearly, but they are ready to fall and their flesh is strong. No matter what, take them so that the Empire may live on! Remember your vows to me and remember your vows to the Wyrmlords. Take them even if I fall![/sblock]
[sblock=OCC]Vela may act.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2013)

Vela scowled. Things were getting out of control. Too many attackers, and the others with her were too weak. Truth be told, her own wounds were hurting her too.

She closed her eyes for a moment, and spoke an invocation in the language of the plains; the Talenta halflings. _"Astorr namakon, Breath of the Highsun Storms, visit this field of blood!"_

And over the goblins, a slice opened in the sky...a portal called by the magic. _Something_ roiled on the other side...an endless tempest of sand and dust and wind, howling and scouring. A blast of particles roared out; the tiniest fraction of the beast that waited. Trees and bushes rocked, their leaves stripped from them by the rush of sandgrains and grit.

The goblins in the blast were covered in dust, and their eyes and noses were assaulted!

(Glitterdust on M11 K13 and N14: Will DC 16 or be blinded!)

Kiki then hopped down onto the road just behind the horse and lashed out at the larger goblinoid there with a savage bite!

(Move to G10 and attack with flanking: 24 to hit 8 damage.)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4151391/


----------



## 81Dagon (Jul 31, 2013)

Vela’s attack drops the dual-wielder, finally. The triumph is short lived though, as the clawfoot sidesteps again, launching another barrage of bladed talons and teeth against Arthun, although only one claw sinks deep enough to do real damage. 
Two of the oncoming warriors are blinded by Vela’s spell and attempt to retreat, while the other two make their way into the battle cautiously, trying to avoid anymore bombs dropped from above. A third makes his way around the side of the battle, slashing at Kiki, trying to rid Vela of the advantage of her mount while shouting in goblin!
[sblock=goblin]Vengeance for the Captain shall be mine![/sblock]

[sblock=OCC]
Arthun takes five damage. Kiki takes eight damage.
Anyone may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2013)

OOC: Do either of the hobgoblins in row K count as being in melee? Green is our flier, right?


----------



## Davachido (Aug 1, 2013)

_ They are on the run, good. Let's take those out who wish to stay! _

The chakrams fly out once again, the first shot flies by far into the air.

_ Tch, I'm getting tired.._

The second shot seems to be go towards the nearest hobgoblin.

Attack: 1d20+9=10, 1d20+9=19
Damage: 1d8+13=18


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


is J8 our dino or theirs?


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 9, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Apologies for the delay. Green is our goblin death from above, so the goblins in row K are not in melee. J8 is the raider's flaming dino.[/sblock] 
White cleanly beheads the hobgoblin that his harrying Kiki with a level chakram throw.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 9, 2013)

Arthun takes a steps away from the vicious raptor and raises his hand with two fingers pointed forward. As much as he would like to put the claws and teeth down for the count he has doubts about whether fire will work on a fire-breather, so he trains his sights on one of the hobgoblins and aims towards it. There is a short flare and they a burning hot rays streaks from his outstretched fingertips. Unfortunately it appears his aim may be just a bit off.

Scorching Ray: 1d20+4=8, 4d6=16 Fire


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 12, 2013)

Arthun's aim is indeed off, which is unfortunate, as the burning patch next to the hobgoblin has nothing but cinders remaining in it. 

[sblock=occ]Vela and Boom-Boom may act.[/sblock]
[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2013)

Kiki roared at the wound, but by now the pain was only making her fight harder...there could be no retreat, not now. Rider and ridden's blood was up, and the bodies of their slain foes lay all about them like wheat freshly reaped. With a bugling cry the almost-dinosaur raced around to spring upon the flaming pretend-thing and grasp it in her jaws, even as Vela stabbed out with her spear!

(Kiki moves to I6, circling around  bit to avoid AoO, and attacks the BadRaptor with flank! Edit: Silly me...no flank. This is what comes from posting late. )
Kiki 24 to hit for 11 damage, Vela 14 to hit for 4 damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4172338/


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 13, 2013)

[sblock=occ]A flank with the other hobgoblins? 
Doesn't change anything though, luckily[/sblock]

Kiki's attack is true, although Vela isn't as lucky. Kiki's jaws latch on to the "clawfoot's" neck, and rip away at it, causing the beast to leek bloody flames from its wounds. 

[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Farmhouse Ambush Round 7
Boom-boom Ryder
Goblin Artificer 5
HP 27/39*

  Boom-boom traces an ornate pattern onto the top of Bangarang and the gun mount glows with glyphs of speed. Bangarang drills the clawfoot from above, with a bolt taller it is, and then reloads. The crazy goblin peers deep into the brush this time seeking the location of the enemy spellcaster ...
[sblock=Actions]*Free:* Speak, 5ft step to G8.
*Swift:* ...
*Move:*  perception 22
*Standard:* Cast Cat's Grace on Bangarang. 
*Bangarang:* Firing point blank at clawfoot, Hit AC 20 for 8 Magic dmg, reloads.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]*Mounted Combat Info:* Ride check +15 to negate the 1st hit each round that would strike Bangarang. 

*Damage Summary:*
J8 Clawfoot
AC 20 for 8 magical piercing dmg[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 13, 2013)

Bang’s shot is true, but the clawfoot seems completely unperturbed by the flames surrounding the blot! 


The two blinded warriors continue to stumble around, but the two that can see advance to attack Kiki and Arthun! Fortunately, their attacks are ineffective and easily dodged. 


The same cannot be said for the clawfoot, who returns the favor by biting deeply at Kiki’s body. 


Before anyone attack further, a mace comes swinging out of nowhere and clubs Kiki in the side of the face. As the invisibility spell fades, the hobgoblin cleric finally appears, cursing you furiously in the common tongue. 


“I am a Doom Cleric of the Red Hand, and by the holy sun that we shall take back from the false gods of man, I shall see you wrapped in chains and broken by the unholy beasts of below, for you shall not take my brother from me!”

[sblock=occ] Kiki takes 5 damage and 3 fire damage, then another six damage. Anyone may act. [/sblock]

[sblock=map][/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


Bangarang's bolts don't have the fire around them, Boom-boom's do.


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 13, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Careful what you write then, the occ in your last post says fire in one place and magic in another, which confused me enough to get them mixed.

Anyone may still act. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 14, 2013)

Arthun takes another step backward and begins casting a spell of transformation over himself. His features ripple for a moment and then takes on the appearance of a rugged hobgoblin. In the goblin tongue he spits a curse and growls, "Fools! Who do you think sent for us? My commander is going to have your heads when he finds out you foiled our carefully laid plans!"

OOC: 5' step to G6, cast _alter self_ and take on hobgoblin form (+2 str, darkvision 60 ft.), and Bluff: 1d20+11=20 .


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 15, 2013)

The Cleric is completely unfazed by Arthun's transformation and continues to invent increasingly creative curses in both common and goblin as he swings his mace. The two closest goblins hesitate momentarily, but follow their commander's lead. The two blinded hobgoblins are unable to see the clerics sudden appearance, Arthun's transformation and have difficulty telling one voice from another. In their blinded confusion, they panic and make to flee. 

[sblock=OCC]The two blinded hobgoblins will attempt to run away on their next turn. Vela and White may act.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2013)

Enraged, Kiki flies in to a fury of claws and teeth, lashing out at the flaming dinosaur and then the hobgoblin too, for good measure! Vela jabs her spear at the hobgoblin, though it's a mere epilogue to Kiki's attacks.

(Attacks! 21 on Fire Raptor for 11 damage. Then 19 to hit for 10 damage...that's on raptor if it lives, or hobgoblin at I6 if it dies from the bite.  Then 14 to hit for 7 damage. Vela gets 21 to hit for 3 damage, most likely on hob at I6 by this point, but if it died too, then the other hob.)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4181682/


----------



## Davachido (Aug 19, 2013)

_Oh great, a hobgoblin that is too big for his britches. Let's see if we can knock him down a peg. Shall it be his feet .. or his head? I don't know, why don't you decide my fang. 

_White's Chakrams fly once again, unperturbed by the sneaky hobgoblin. White is used to those attacking from the shadows. Though to reveal oneself in the centre of his enemies will be a costly mistake.

The charkams cut straight through the Hobgoblin's armour, now time will tell how deep those cuts are.

[sblock=attacks]
1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=29









*OOC:*


 Oh my life... let's see if either confirm! 







Confirms: 1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=22

Normal damage: 1d8+15=16, 1d8+15=19

Critical damage: 1d8+15=16, 1d8+15=17

[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 19, 2013)

Kiki's rage slaughters the flaming dinosauer, tearing out its throat. Just like the other one, this clawfoot immolates upon its death, leaving only bones behind. 

White's chakaram have an even more dramatic effect on the newly revealed cleric. Not only do they cut deep, they cut it's head right off! Seeing that their last powerful ally has fallen in an instant, the two hobgoblins engaged in melee drop their weapons and fall to their knees.

"Mercy! Surrender!"

The other two hobgoblin flee at top speed into the trees, miraculously managing to avoid tripping or running into anything despite being magically blinded still.

[sblock=occ]Both confirmed! That's one dead hobgoblin!

All enemies are either dead, fleeing or have surrendered. Unless anyone wants to chase down the runners, this combat is (finally) over. Everyone gains a very well earned 2000 EXP.

Good job! Sorry that took forever.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2013)

Arthun walks up to the two hobgoblins and spits on the ground in front of them. "Is that all it takes to turn sons of Darguun into quivering pinkskins?" he barks in goblin. "I should gut you right here," he says, brandishing his sword. "A better mercy than you deserve." When he feels they are good and cowed, he continues, "Now what in the fires of Fernia did you think you were doing here?"

Intimidate: 1d20+6=9


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 19, 2013)

The hobgoblins seem unimpressed. "We are no pink skins! We have face the floating heads and brain eaters below, but there is no sense in dying in battle against a foe that will show mercy if defeat is clear. We would gladly die, so if you are going to do it, show us your worth and do it quick!"


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2013)

Arthun growls and cuffs the hobgoblin, but puts his sword away. "I would advise you to talk anyway," he says in the common tongue. "Mercy does not always come cheap."


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

"A life for a life then. You can find a healing potion in my armour to revive you friend."  


"What are you doing?" hisses the other hobgoblin in their native tongue. 


"They're going to find it anyways. I'd rather keep my body intakes and unmolested while they look."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2013)

Arthun searches the hobgoblin and retrieves the potion, which he then hands to one of his companions to apply to their fallen comrade. "So," he says, "The Red Hand moves. How many other advance parties like yours have been sent out?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

"You really think that we'd know that? Didn't you learn anything slaughtering each other over false crowns given by false gods for a century? The first rule of asymmetric warfare is to not let your enemy know how many of you there are. That means the regulars don't know themselves. Idiot."


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 20, 2013)

"You're pretty smart for a grunt," answers Arthun sardonically, "Though your views on theism come up a bit short in my opinion. Unless any of my companions here would like to question you a little more forcibly I suppose we can soon continue on our way once we've trussed you up good. I am sure you can look forward to top rate future accommodations in the local dungeons."


----------



## Davachido (Aug 20, 2013)

White pays no heed to the hobgoblins for the moment. He instead rushes over to the slightly cooked up Bertram. *"Oi, Bert, oi wake up you idiot."* White slaps Bertram, obviously to no avail waking him up.

*"Arthun shut yer yap for a second, we have wounded here. Got any way to heal our friend over here."* White turns back around to try his best at tending or at least keeping his ally alive.

Without turning around White says to the hobgoblins menacingly. *"Oh we'll get to you later, if you even think about running ... my chakram will make your heads find the floor just as easily as that other one of yours. I don't even need to look at you for that. So don't even begin moving, or you will regret it."*









*OOC:*


 White doesn't have intimidate as a skill but I am sure the fact that he cleaved off their allies head that easily would count for something.


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 20, 2013)

The hobgoblin grumbles under his breath in Goblin.
"Yeah, like running away through the Witchwood to the keep is an option at this point..."


----------



## Davachido (Aug 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Just a general question to everyone who is still conscious, does anyone have healing or a heal check to help Bertram get back on his feet?


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 21, 2013)

OOC: I handed someone a healing potion for that very purpose if you read my posts carefully.


----------



## Davachido (Aug 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


 Sorry, I missed the talk of the potion in the sudden burst of posts when combat ended. Is this a CLW potion?







White takes the potion and force feeds it into Bertram's gullet quite inelegantly then sighs.

*"Hopefully now the lazy bones will wake up."*


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=occ]That it is. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2013)

[sblock=Potion]Should I roll for the potion? Is Bertram back?![/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Sorry, you got me in the middle of a twenty hour flight. Thought that I'd be able to post from Toronto, but I couldn't. Bertram heals nine damage and is back up and running!  [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2013)

Bertram struggles back to his feet. He is confused and a little embarrassed at having been brought low. "That was decidedly unpleasant. Down right strange really." He has a faraway look in his eyes and he glances up at the sun blinking in confusion. He shakes his head and then focuses again. "Did you learn anything from them?" he asks nodding at the prisoners.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 27, 2013)

"Not really," say Arthun, "Other than that the Red Hand appears to have at least competent leaders. These ones were not told much on purpose. Not like we will be in a position to do anything about it until we deliver them to the nearest jail, in any case."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 27, 2013)

Vela looks over from where she stands near Kiki, murmuring an incantation as she mends the 'dinosaur's' wounds. Her own wounds are bound and bandaged, but she either doesn't care to heal herself or lacks the power to.

"Drellin's Ferry should be close," she says gravely. "Still, we shouldn't stay still too long. Goblins move in numbers, there may be more on an overlapping patrol."

Kiki nudges her with his snout and murmurs, "You're not going to...?"

The halfling gives Kiki a long suffering look. "What?" the dinosaur says defensively, "I'd do it myself but you're always so sensitive when I do things like that. Oh, I mean...uh, snarl. Roar. I'm a dinosaur." It rolls its reptilian eyes. "A bit late, don't you think?"

Vela 'tchs' and moves over to the slain hobs and gobs to start searching them for evidence...and of course, the fair-won spoils of war.


----------



## Davachido (Aug 28, 2013)

*"Jail?"* White asks, then leaning into whisper *"Why don't we just kill em, we don't need to use up state resources letting them be in jail"*

White laughs at the friendly exchange between Vela and her companion. *"Well that's unexpected. Maybe I should treat your more intelligently from now on."* White says to Kiki. *"Time for talk latter, Vela is right we shouldn't stay here too long."*

White stands 15 feet away from the goblins folding his arms, holding his chakram in one of them. *"Now back to you, what's so bad about the Witchwood. Or does that place not like you particularly?"*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 28, 2013)

Bertram nods at Arthum's words and then joins Vela in searching the fallen foes.


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 29, 2013)

[sblock=occ]
I'll update with reactions from the warriors after work, but for now, here is the gear that Arthun and Vela find. 

*From the warriors - *
9 potions, each found on one of the hobgoblin warriors labelled with the goblin word “healing”
10 chainmail suits
10 heavy sheilds
10 masterwork longswords
10 composite longbows 
188 arrows


*From the dual-wielder - *
2 masterwork shortswords
Masterwork studded leather armour


*From the cleric -*
Masterwork heavy mace
Masterwork banded armour
2 potions labelled with the goblin word “healing”
1 scroll
Unknown holy symbol


*From the clawfoot skulls - *
4 purple dragonshards shot with orange veins
2 orange dragonshards shot with golden veins


*From the wolf skull - *
1 purple dragonshard shot with orange veins
1 orange dragonshard shot with golden veins
[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 29, 2013)

*“Oh, why am I not running blindly through the thick, dark jungle full of dinosaurs, hydras, crocodiles, lizardfolk, shifters and Khyber knows what else? I honestly have no clue. Have you not seen this place at night pink skin?”*


As Kiki and Arthun collecting equipment from the bodies of their fallen foes, something catches their eye. It appears to be a holy symbol, That of a sun with a darkened center.






[sblock=occ, experience and other]
Had to make a small adjustment to the previous post to make the numbers correct. 


I was talking with the people in my Wrath of the Righteous Game and we ended up switching to the fast experience track for that game since we are play-by-post and random encounters take longer over here. Does that make sense to you too? 


And speaking of WotR, I recently got Mythic Adventures to go along with that adventure path. I’ve had a chance to take a look through MA and frankly I think its awesome. The story arch I wanted to go with this adventure would be very fitting to have the heroes become Mythic and its not actually that much extra work for me since I’m adapting as I go anyhow. Would people be interested including mythic content in this game?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2013)

When Bertram sees the holy symbol he starts as if stabbed anew. "What is that? I had a voice in my head when I was struck down. I thought it was just some sort of day dream or something from getting struck down, but the voice, it said 'This is not the end, but the beginning human. When you awaken, you will bathe in the light of Cold Sun. Hear his prayer and submit to your once and future master.' Does that make any sense? I had this weird feeling then like water was dripping into me and then next thing I knew you were bringing me around." He takes out a hip flask and has a long pull. There is a wild look in his eyes. "Can that goblin tell us something about this 'Cold Sun'?" 


[sblock=OOC, EXP, ETC]I'm good with the fast track. Really in my games here I don't even track EXP any more. This fight took over a month in real time. Even if we just did nothing but fights back to back it could take a year or more to level. I just decide when the time feels right and level the party up. 

I snagged a copy of Mythic Adventures too and found it very intriguing. I'm certainly game for a test run. Given that you are adapting already any increase in power we might see can be balanced easily enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2013)

OOC: I could probably live with that. _Legendary_ disguise-monger may not have been my initial concept, but I do not suppose it would hurt too bad.


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 30, 2013)

*"You forget your true masters, the ruler of the land, just has his children have. Don't worry Azur Kul will remind you in time!" 
*
The hobgoblin looks to nearly be in ecstasy as he rants in response to Bertram's question. 

[sblock=occ]
You may attempt know: religion or local to gain further info. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Aug 30, 2013)

*"Hrm, this is all fascinating. Though in the long run it doesn't really have anything to do with us. Thankfully. We should really get moving before more of these deluded hobgoblins come after us. This one here has already gone nuts."* White moves back towards the group keeping his eyes trained on the hobs so they don't suddenly just make a run for it.

He helps the others get the loot onto something they could carry. He does stop to think though. _ This is a bucket load of armour. We can't carry this all, we don't even have a cart amongst us. Maybe we could carry the shards and the masterwork gear. That should load us down too much I suppose. _

_ I do wonder what Azur Kul has in store for us, I know this will come back to bite us I'm sure. Let us play keep away though, maybe I can get the help of the others by then. I trust those men slightly more..._

White ties the masterwork weaponry together and asks Kiki *"Hey I know you aren't a packmule and all.. how much do you think you can carry though?"*

[sblock=OOC, EXP]
I'm fine with fast track. As for Mythic, I wasn't a big fan of the playtests. I have not looked at the finished product yet and probably will wait until it goes up on d20pfsrd or prd to have a look at it but unless vast quantities have changed I doubt my opinion of it has improved much. My character unless re-written will be at a disadvantage too as many of the feats are for paizo classes (also throwing builds still got no help except from .. I think there was a cone attack or something?) so I might be jumping through more hoops to keep up. Saying that if the majority of players want to play Mythic I won't object or kick up a fuss from the majority vote. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2013)

Kiki eyes the swiftly growing pile of captured booty with an odd mix of eagerness and trepidation. His handlike claws flex.

"A lot," he replies to White as Vela looks over from where she's piling stuff up. "Especially if I don't have to carry Vela. But...there's not much in it for _me_ is there? I mean, it's not like I can use any of it. Or her, for that matter."

"Kikarten," Vela said reprovingly as she came over. "If these things do not get to a market, they won't be sold, and if they are not sold, we will get nothing but our wounds and our honor from this battle."

"Easy for you to say," the dinosaur retorted, "You don't have to carry it."

"I will carry as much as I can. And so will you."

Seeing them together, it was clear that the strange glowing brand on Kiki's forehead matched the tattoo or mark on Vela's own.

"All _right_. It'd just be nice to get something out of this, you know?" 

Vela smiles and reached out to tickle the scales behind Kiki's neck frill. "Are you a dragon now, wanting a mountain of gold to roll lazily around on?"

"...I wouldn't say no to that."

She laughed. "Maybe one day we will learn how to send things back with you. I promise I will try."

Kiki sighed contentedly and closed his eyes, enjoying the little scratching. "Good enough for now. At least tie it all together so it doesn't keep falling off."

[sblock]I'd love to try the Mythic stuff out. I dunno if I like it or not, but I would like to find out.  Fast progression is also good for PBPs...that or narrative progression like Scotley uses.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2013)

OOC: Knowledge Religion check (1d20+5 =11)

Bertram stares at the hobgoblin, but can think of no meaningful reply. He is pleased to have the distraction of the loot. "I can put some things on my horse."


----------



## 81Dagon (Aug 31, 2013)

Bertram is not familiar with this holy symbol. It conforms to no know symbols of Dol Arrah or any other of the Sovereigns and Six.

[sblock=occ]
Just checking, does anyone have still active spells running?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2013)

OOC: Post reported. Bertram has no active spells at this point.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 2, 2013)

"I suppose if we wrap it up nicely so there are no sharp edges or pointy bits I could put a few of these things in my pack," says Arthun.

OOC: The duration of Alter Self was 5 minutes. The spell will probably wear off any minute now. I could fit a tad more than 60 lbs. in my haversack.


----------



## Davachido (Sep 2, 2013)

White tilts his head to one side enjoying the conversation between the dinosaur and it's friend. _ They seem close, closer than I thought they'd be. That's refreshing. _

*"Vela is right Kiki we will be sharing the spoils so I'm sure we are all getting something out of this. The more we carry the better off we'll be. I have to ask though, so I don't feel ungrateful. What would a creature like you consider rewarding in such an instance?"* White asks Kiki quite curiously, unsure of what a dinosaur could possibly want other than food. As opposed to being scared of something that has travelled and fought by his side, he is instead finding it amusing that he can now ask the creature questions.

White nods at Betram *"Yes we can use your horse too, are you going to be okay Bert? You took a good knocking in the last fight. We could move at least out of here for a bit then rest if need be?"*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2013)

"i took a beating sure enough, but if we don't get jumped again I should be okay. I think we should move on toward civilization before it gets dark."


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 4, 2013)

[sblock=update coming]
Been a long first week back for the semester, lots of planning. Will try and get an update up tonight, but may be tomorrow. [/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 5, 2013)

The rest of the journey is not peaceful, but uneventful. The equipment you have stripped from the fallen is easy enough to transport, and your captive foes to not resist being tied up and led back as prisoners.


The jungle is alive with life, but you see no sign of an hobgoblins, lizardfolk, or aggressive dinosaurs; although you did catch sight of a threehorn herd, many glidewings and a massive soarwing overhead. The road eventually descends into a small town built mostly on the near side of a broad, sluggish river. Six old stone piers jut from the water, marking the spot where a bridge once stood, but the span itself is long gone. Instead a couple of long thick ropes cross  the river, each secured to a flat-bottomed ferryboat. Brown fields and green orchards surround the town, but these areas look like they have been carved out of the jungle, which keeps fighting to reclaim them. You have finally reached Drellin’s Ferry. 


A group of armed townsfolk - three in leather, one in mail. stands guard,watching you warily. *"Halt and state your business strangers,”* one of the guards says.

[sblock=mythic]Okay, so we'll go fast track then. So far we've got two yays, one neutral and one nay for mythic. Vertexx, do you have an opinion? 

*Dava*: I'm not sure about feats, but from the looks of it there are enough powers for A Champion to have a thrown weapon build, and a couple powers that only apply to thrown weapons. I didn't play too close attention to the playtest, so I can't really compare, but you'd definitely have enough. A good amount of powers for melee weapons also explicitly work when thrown. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2013)

Bertram pulls his horse to a stop and glares at the guards for a moment chewing on his cigar before speaking. "We're on personal business in your fine town. We were attacked along the road by a band of gobinoids. We fought them off and took a few prisoners which we have brought unto your custody. Now we'd very much like to get out of the jungle and into a nice cool tavern to recover from our wounds. As for myself I have a delivery to make to your local temple."  He pats a large parcel strapped to the back of his horse.


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 5, 2013)

*"Indeed! Where? Bands of these murderous savages have been skulking near the town for days now. You're lucky you came through it! The old Bridge Inn is just ahead, on your left. Or, if you prefer, try the Green Apple, on the other side of the square, I like the Old Bridge, myself. House Ghallanda runs a tight ship, so to speak."
*
One of the other guards catches sight of Boom-Boom and says,* “Umm, he’s with you, right?” *


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2013)

Bertram does his best to describe the ambush location and about how long they've traveled since. "Boom Boom there is a good one. Fight fire with fire as my old sarge back in the war used to say. Thank you for the advice on _The Old Bridge._ Now where can we leave this lot of prisoners?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 6, 2013)

*“We use the old toll house to keep someone when they get too rowdy. Turn right on the other side of The Green instead of left and you’ll be there. Soranna ir’Anitah is the captain of the guard, she’ll take care of them.”
*
[sblock=map]


[/sblock]
[sblock=occ]
The Old Bridge Inn is number 10 on the map and the old toll house is number 8.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2013)

"Soranna ir'Anitah, eh?" says Arthun with a smile. "How convenient that I should have my own delivery for just such a character."

OOC: What is " OCC " supposed to stand for?


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 6, 2013)

[sblock=occ]
OOC: *O*ut *O*f *C*haracter
OCC: *O*ut of *C*haracter *C*omment
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2013)

"Meat!" is Kiki's joyous reply to White, followed immediately by a grunt as Vela nudged her with her heels. 

"You don't need to pay for meat," the halfling grumpily reminded her. "We hunt."

Kiki nodded her lizardy head at that and without stopping to think much told White, "Things that would look good in a nest. Sacred things. Things I can wear. _Once we figure out how!_"

The last sentence was directed at Vela, who was about to dig her heels again. Interrupted, the halfling lass sighed and leaned forward to pat Kiki's head atop her slightly sinuous neck. "When we figure out how."

She held her peace during the brief encounter with the guard, only stepping forward after Arthun had gotten his answer.

"I need to find Avarthel," Vela told the guard as Kiki gave him an unnerving reptilian leer. "Where is she?"


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 7, 2013)

"You'll find the mask weaver on the river's far side. She lives in the jungle to the south, but it is close enough that there is little danger of being attacked by predators."

[sblock=occ]
Number 19 on the map.
[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Sep 9, 2013)

OOC: Conversation with Kiki

*"So if I get you do anything I will remember to have some meat. Maybe I shall get it from some birds that fly up high? Doubt you have the chance to bring those down during your hunts."* White laughs and pats the dinosaur on the head while loading up the gear. White still fascinated by the prospect of a talking mount actually asks several times as he ties thinks to Kiki if she remains comfortable.

OOC: In the present.

Albion White has been fairly silent throughout most of the trip except for humming a little tune every so often. He enjoys the ride that ends up with no more fighting. When with the guards he says to the party. *"Looks like we might be going our separate ways for a little bit, I think each of our packages are to a different person. I myself am looking for Iormel. Mayhaps you know where he lives my good fellows?"* White asks the guards.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2013)

"I must visit the temple, but I can be found at the _The Old Bridge_ if anyone knows of anything interesting in this 'burg to do look me up. Or Vela, despite what the guard said the jungle sounds a bit more dangerous than a walk in the park. If you want some company let me know."


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 14, 2013)

“It’s just down the road from the Old Bridge. Just be careful of the dogs, they’ve almost got as foul a temper as Iormel himself! Anything else we can help you with?”

[sblock=occ]Sorry for the delay, I was waiting to see if Vertxx would reply. Anyone heard from him lately?

Iormel's warehouse is number 13 on the map. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2013)

Arthun takes custody of the two hobgoblin prisoners and marches them straight over to the old toll house to meet Soranna ir'Anitah. "Special delivery-s for Captain ir'Anitah," he announces upon arrival.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2013)

Vela shrugs noncommittally at the question. "What we cannot kill, we will run from," she says stoically. "But first we need this..." she leans over to pat the heavy cargo affixed to Kiki's back, "taken care of. We cannot fight OR flee while burdened so."


----------



## Davachido (Sep 16, 2013)

*"Alright my friends, I shall check in a bit later. Catch you all a bit later, where should I meet you all. Local tavern for a good rest after a long journey? Haha I'm sure we could all use a good drink!"* White gets his back and thanks the guard for his help then moves towards the warehouse. When he reaches the outside he looks around for the dogs and tries to see if there is a guard or a gate attendee he can talk to about passage.

[sblock=GM]
As Diaz Sebanile (his actual name, been a while since I used it), walks towards Iormel's warehouse he thinks hard trying to focus on the Lantern's voice. Trying to connect with the others in his retinue that are mind readers and says in his thoughts. _ I have found my way to the town, I am delivering the package to Iormel as instructed. I shall be out of here as soon as I can without drawing suspicion. The mercenaries you have put me with don't seem to care about the politics or greater movements at this world at current so they haven't questioned any motivations yet. Thankfully. I shall send my thoughts to you once again when I leave this town. _[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2013)

"Indeed, I'll stand you all a round at the tavern once my errand is done. If no one objects I'd like to take that 'Dark Sun' symbol to the local temple and see what they know about it." Bertram asks the guard where he might find Brother Derny and the local temple of the Sovereign Host then he follows Arthun to the old toll house to make sure that the prisoners behave themselves until we pass them off to the locals, then he makes his way to Brother Derny.


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 19, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Sorry, it seems to take far too long to write up posts for this thread. Will be updated in the 36 hours, and hopefully we'll start moving at a quicker rate.[/sblock]


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 21, 2013)

*At the Temple (Bertram): *
This shrine of the Sovereigns is roughly the same make and size as every other building in down, composed of clay bricks and thatching. Stepping inside, it is clear that all of the Sovereigns are worshiped, but the community seems to favor Dol Arrah. An old man enters the main chamber as you shut the door. 


“You are new face,” says the elderly man. “Have you come to pray for fortunes on your journey, traveler?”




*At the Warehouse (Diaz):*
This building is clearly one of the oldest in the town, but it is none the less well maintained. Massive hounds scamper around the inside fences, clearly Vadalis bred from their size. They bay loudly as White rings the bell attached to the outer. A window on the second floor opens and an elderly woman sticks her head out. 


“And who is it who calls upon the storehouse of Sir Iormel?” she asks.


*At the Old Toll House (Arthun):*
Arthun and Vela are able to travel part of the way together, until you come to the river. 
Arthun’s announcement immediately gets the attention of the armoured brunette woman inside the building who looks to be in her early-thirties. “Oh, you’ve brought me such a wonderful gift,” she says with mock joy. “Well, at least you caught the blighters on the road than the other way around. We’ll see that justice happens to them. What is your name sir?”


*At the Druid’s Grove (Vela):*
Leaving Arthun and the prisoners behind, Vela approaches two enormously thick ropes that span the length of the river, attached to a flatbottomed barge and two paris of draft horses. A friendly dwarf named Drathgar speak to Vela about payment, but as soon as she produces her letter certifying that is employed by House Orien, he allows her to cross free of charge. The journey takes about six minutes, as the draft horses pull a crank to move the ropes across the river. Once on the other side, it is easy to find the spot the guards told her to go looking for. In this area, the jungle is once again taking over, but some clear spots remain. In one such spot, dozens of spirit masks, in many bright arrays of color hang, indicating the weaver’s grove.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> *At the Temple (Bertram): *
> This shrine of the Sovereigns is roughly the same make and size as every other building in down, composed of clay bricks and thatching. Stepping inside, it is clear that all of the Sovereigns are worshiped, but the community seems to favor Dol Arrah. An old man enters the main chamber as you shut the door.
> 
> 
> “You are new face,” says the elderly man. “Have you come to pray for fortunes on your journey, traveler?”




Bertram approaches the elderly man with a large round bundle over his shoulder. He bows his head to the older man. His usual gruff bravado is replaced by a more humble demeanor here. "Indeed father I could use some good fortune. But I am not merely a random traveler. I come with the greetings of the Host and a gift to aid in your good works." He lowers the bundle and unwraps it to reveal a cauldron. "I also seek advice and information. Some fellow travelers and I were attacked along the road by a band of goblinoids who say the serve the Cold Sun. One of them was carrying this." He pulls the symbol from a pocket and holds it out to the priest. "What can you tell me about this? I was nearly slain and had a strange vision."


----------



## 81Dagon (Sep 21, 2013)

The brother takes the symbols careful in his hands, "Indeed, what did you see?"

"Hmm... It is little wonder that you did not recognize this, especially because it does not belong to any goblin faith of I have heard of. Very few would recognize it, but I know this sigil to be unique to Q'barra. It is the sign of the Cold Sun, a sort of demon-god that some of the lizardfolk revere and some fear, although Keeper knows if you can tell which one is which with the scales. I've studied their beliefs a bit and I think this Cold Sun is their amalgamation of the Shadow and the Mockery. It certainly has the darkness and womb of monsters bit from the Shadow covered quite nicely, but it also is subversive and opposes the life giving sun, like the Fallen Brother does.  I'd been hoping that understanding what the scale believe might lead to closer religious ties between our people and connect them with the Sovereign Brethren across the continent, but their many superstitions have prevented me from making headway. I wonder how goblins came by this?"


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 23, 2013)

"I am known as Arthun Logale, ma'am," says he with a polite bow and a sly smile. "And let me see if I can turn that resignation to genuine delight with these," he adds as he pulls the package with the enchanted boots from his pack. "Chance brought me across these scoundrels, but this is the delivery that brings me to Q'barra, or New Galifar, or whatever you folks like to call this corner of the world."


----------



## Davachido (Sep 24, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> *At the Warehouse (Diaz):*
> This building is clearly one of the oldest in the town, but it is none the less well maintained. Massive hounds scamper around the inside fences, clearly Vadalis bred from their size. They bay loudly as White rings the bell attached to the outer. A window on the second floor opens and an elderly woman sticks her head out.
> 
> 
> “And who is it who calls upon the storehouse of Sir Iormel?” she asks.




*"My name is Albion White my fine woman."* White gives a short bow. *"I bring here a package for Iormel, say that it is courtesy of the dimmest of beacons. He will understand what that means. I need only drop this package off to him. I shall not disturb you for long."* White smiles to the woman. Trying his best to put on an amicable face.

_ Sooner this is over the better... _

[sblock=OOC]
I know that was a very poor way of masking who he works for but I couldn't come up with something better! Basically he is alluding to his service without naming his service. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2013)

_Leaving Arthun and the prisoners behind, Vela approaches two enormously thick ropes that span the length of the river, attached to a flatbottomed barge and two paris of draft horses. A friendly dwarf named Drathgar speak to Vela about payment, but as soon as she produces her letter certifying that is employed by House Orien, he allows her to cross free of charge. The journey takes about six minutes, as the draft horses pull a crank to move the ropes across the river. Once on the other side, it is easy to find the spot the guards told her to go looking for. In this area, the jungle is once again taking over, but some clear spots remain. In one such spot, dozens of spirit masks, in many bright arrays of color hang, indicating the weaver’s grove._ 

Vela dismounted from Kikarten's back and rested her tiny hand on his flank for a long moment as she looked at the masks.

"I think I should send you back," she said quietly, but made no move to do so.

Kiki made a keening noise and whined, "Why?? I like it _here_!"

"I know...but she might not understand."

"What if she's evil?" Kiki demanded petulantly. "What if she sent the goblins?! You'll need my help!"

Vela laughed. "She's not evil, and she didn't send the goblins."

The 'dinosaur' huffed a sigh, hesitated, then asked in a small voice, "Am I bad?"

"What?" Vela asked, taken aback. "Are you bad?"

"Is that why the others hated me, and made you leave? And now you always want to keep me secret?"

The halfling turned and put her hands on either side of Kiki's head to look him straight in the eyes. "No. You are not bad," she said firmly, fiercely. "They were ignorant, and...and...stupid. We're well rid of them. We'll do just fine without them. Just you and me."

Kiki butted his forehead affectionately to Vela's, bumping the symbols that burned on both together, then commented, "It was a good thing there were those others with us today though."

Vela was forced to nod. "Yes...I suppose it was."

"They didn't mind me either. That one was really nice."

She sighed. "Maybe we'll see them again. I'm going to send you back now, all right? Just for a little while."

Kiki scratched at the dirt with her talons nervously. "You're not going to leave me there, are you?"

"Never." The word had the force of a promise, with the firmness it was spoken.

"Here's the thing you're supposed to bring." Vela felt Kiki press the delivery into her hands. Then light began to crawl between his scales, slowly consuming him. "Seeya."

He evaporated, and was gone. The mark on her forehead vanished as well. Suddenly Vela felt heavier, as if a load she'd only been helping to carry before now sat squarely on her shoulders. She took a breath and settled her shoulders, and walked into the grove, alone.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> The brother takes the symbols careful in his hands, "Indeed, what did you see?"
> 
> "Hmm... It is little wonder that you did not recognize this, especially because it does not belong to any goblin faith of I have heard of. Very few would recognize it, but I know this sigil to be unique to Q'barra. It is the sign of the Cold Sun, a sort of demon-god that some of the lizardfolk revere and some fear, although Keeper knows if you can tell which one is which with the scales. I've studied their beliefs a bit and I think this Cold Sun is their amalgamation of the Shadow and the Mockery. It certainly has the darkness and womb of monsters bit from the Shadow covered quite nicely, but it also is subversive and opposes the life giving sun, like the Fallen Brother does.  I'd been hoping that understanding what the scale believe might lead to closer religious ties between our people and connect them with the Sovereign Brethren across the continent, but their many superstitions have prevented me from making headway. I wonder how goblins came by this?"




Bertram describes his experience and is particularly curious about the feeling of water flowing into him. "The goblins seemed to be followers too, but perhaps I was confused. It was a rather stressful time and I did miss much of what went on. We brought some prisoners back, so maybe we can learn something from them. I am too be in the area for a while, and I will try to learn what I can. I may be able to enlist some help from some of my fellow travelers."


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 7, 2013)

*Arthun**:*
“Well that does help a little,” says the woman, “although to be honest, I’d trade them here and now to get rid of all of these raiders. The Last War is supposed to be over and the Darguun have never had this much of an interest in New Galifer.” 

One of the hobgoblin prisoners snorts at the last sentence and mutters something under its breath in the Goblin tongue.


*Diaz: *
“Very well Mister White, you are expected. Allow me to call of the dogs, then you may proceed.” 

The woman place a large whistle studded with light yellow gems to her mouth and blows a high pitch note. With that, all of the baying suddenly stops and the hounds cower away from the noise leaving a clear entrance path.

He must wait for a few minutes in the entrance chamber, but an elderly man with partially balding grey hair limps down the stairs on a cane, wearing a find green double breasted suit. 

“You! White is it? I hear, Mr. White, that you have come from the darkest of the smog clouded corners of Eberron. I am more interested in hearing what you have to say and the message you bring, you forgive me but time is money and I don’t have time for small talk.” 


*Vela: *
The masks tinkle against each and Vela steps into the grove. For a moment, all is silent.

“Ah, it is not often that I see many of my own people!” exclaims a voice above and behind her in the Talenta language. “What brings you here mountless, traveler?” 

*Bertram: *
“Extremely peculiar,” replies the priest. “The Mockery and Shadow are two of the most commonly worshiped Six amongst goblins, but I have never heard of anyone worshiping the scale’s version of the Gods, except for true eclectics. The scales do not appreciate it, so that almost always ends badly. If you find anything more out, please let me know. Is there anything else you need?”


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2013)

Vela winces a little at herself...had she no ears to hear? If the mask-weaver had been an enemy, she'd have been struck down before she could have lifted a finger.

She turns around and holds up the package.

"Not mountless. I am letting him rest from the journey here. I took this delivery for House Orien. It's for you."

With a look around, Vela can't resist wondering aloud, "Did you weave all of these yourself?"


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 8, 2013)

"What was that, my goblin fellow? I would have thought you brave enough to speak up," says Arthun in accented goblin. Then he adds in Common, "Interests change, alliances change, factions change. Same way that damn war lasted so long to begin with. I do not suppose there is any other way I could be of assistance? I could use a rest for a few days, but we are rather far away from my usual employment and a man can only sit around so long with a tab adding up unattended to. I bet my companions will feel the same way as well."


----------



## Davachido (Oct 10, 2013)

Diaz gives a short bow to Iormel *"I understand sir, time is indeed precious for us all. I hear Norro is not a competent fellow, so incompetent he can't even get his documents. However lighting your way is the information he now lacks."* Diaz puts the package on the table.

*"As for my personal opinion, we don't need people like Norro around. He doesn't look for all our interests. I know though some battles can't be won with blade. I'm sure you know how to take advantage of those fights more than I"* White smiles. 

_ I wonder, is this all he wants from me? _


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> *Bertram: *
> “Extremely peculiar,” replies the priest. “The Mockery and Shadow are two of the most commonly worshiped Six amongst goblins, but I have never heard of anyone worshiping the scale’s version of the Gods, except for true eclectics. The scales do not appreciate it, so that almost always ends badly. If you find anything more out, please let me know. Is there anything else you need?”




"I am at your service. I will be staying at _The Old Bridge_ if you learn anything more of have need of me. In the meantime I'll see what I can learn." 

Bertram makes his observances and heads back to The Old Bridge. He takes the scenic route so as to get an idea of the layout of the town and what is available here. Soon enough he is sitting at a table with a cold ale and a fresh cigar awaiting the return of his companions of the road.


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 17, 2013)

[sblock=The Good, The Bad and The Not-Quite-So-Ugly]
*The Good: *
The Computer is back up and running, my maps were online and I was able to recover some documents from my iPad.

*The Bad: *
Everything else is gone and I'm in my busiest part of the semester right now with report cards and PTIs coming up, so I'm not going to have the time to recreate it and the update rate will likely remain slow for a couple more weeks although I will keep them coming. 

*The Not-Quite-So-Ugly: *
Fortunately, I have a pretty good memory, so I can recreate most of what I lost eventually. I'm also going to start looking for a replacement for Vertexx.

With all that said, lets get back to business![/sblock]

Vela: 
"That is good," says the blonde halfling as he climbs down, "one should never travel alone. My thanks for making the journey out here, I know it has become treacherous." 

"Not completely upon my own. A bit of folk magic goes along way on the frontier, so people will often volunteer their time. The children like the colours of the masks and their parents worship the same gods as we to don the plains, even if they do it in a different way. There a few Talanteans who cross the mountains though. I must ask, how did you come here?"


Diaz: 
"That is excellent to hear good sir. The world is changing and change means that you need to have allies. There is a certain wonder to knowing exactly the place one stands in the world and right now, I am standing over untold riches, enough to turn this town from a hovel to a capital. Norrow's too much of a bleeding heart to do what it will take to make this place truly great."

"I'll call upon you if I need you. For now, the Town Speaker and I have shared interest in hunting down these raiders that plague us so. From the looks of it, you've had some encounters with them yourself, so I wouldn't be surprised if Norro tries to call on you to help solve our problem. Do as he asks, but at the very least, make him pay for it. No reason to start giving to the weaklings away for free, eh?"


Arthun: 
The goblin snaps back, "You think you speak my tongue, wretch, but you can't even hear the obvious. My only regret right now is that I'm not likely to live long enought to see the stupid look on your face before you die!"

"What did he say?" asks Soranna. "If you're looking for something to do, I sure that our town speaker, Norro ir'Wiston, can find you something to do if you seek him out. Otherwise, I'd suggest keeping your sword arm ready. Dol Dorn knows that these foul wolf-riders keep getting closer two town, so it is only a matter of time before we'll need to call upon the Sun and the Steel to guide our hands."

Bertram: 
"Thank you my child, you have my blessings in solving this mystery. May the Sovereigns guard your soul from the Six." 

Bertram doesn't have to walk too far to find the Inn, which literally has an arched bridge built into its roof that is painted gold. As usual, the Dragonmarked can't help but draw attention to themselves. Stepping in, he finds a homely waiting room inside, with many sofas and chilled baths of ice water to cool wineskins in. 

"Welcome traveller!" say a brown haired male halfling with a massive dragonmark covering his face. "I am Kellin d'Ghallanda, at your service! How may I aid you today?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2013)

Vela gives the mask weaver a slightly confused smile and shrugs.

"On Kikarten. We met some others coming this way and we all traveled together. There was some trouble on the road, but nothing the group of us couldn't handle. Is the road here so difficult that visitors are unusual?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> Bertram:
> "Thank you my child, you have my blessings in solving this mystery. May the Sovereigns guard your soul from the Six."
> 
> Bertram doesn't have to walk too far to find the Inn, which literally has an arched bridge built into its roof that is painted gold. As usual, the Dragonmarked can't help but draw attention to themselves. Stepping in, he finds a homely waiting room inside, with many sofas and chilled baths of ice water to cool wineskins in.
> ...




Bertram stands a little taller upon seeing the homely waiting room as if a the weight of the road, his wounds and the oppressive heat have been lifted. "Well met indeed Kellin, I am Bertram. I must tell you that this little haven from the swamp outside is a most pleasing sight. I am in need of lodgings for a few days at least and I expect some of my companions of the road to join me here soon. If you could arrange a room, stabling for my horse and maybe a bath, afterward I'd like to settle in on one of those couches with a cool flagon of wine. It has been a most unpleasant journey." 

[sblock=OOC]Data loss is a killer. No worries. I am content to play at a modest pace until you are caught up.[/sblock]


----------



## Davachido (Oct 21, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> Diaz:
> "That is excellent to hear good sir. The world is changing and change means that you need to have allies. There is a certain wonder to knowing exactly the place one stands in the world and right now, I am standing over untold riches, enough to turn this town from a hovel to a capital. Norrow's too much of a bleeding heart to do what it will take to make this place truly great."
> 
> "I'll call upon you if I need you. For now, the Town Speaker and I have shared interest in hunting down these raiders that plague us so. From the looks of it, you've had some encounters with them yourself, so I wouldn't be surprised if Norro tries to call on you to help solve our problem. Do as he asks, but at the very least, make him pay for it. No reason to start giving to the weaklings away for free, eh?"




*"That much is agreed sir, I thank you for giving me some of your time."* White bows. *"I shall see myself out, good luck to you"* White leaves the house courteously and swiftly not wishing to spend too much time there. After leaving the house he returns to where the group had separated. Of course not everyone had finished their own talks so he sits down on some patch of green someplace and gazes towards the sky. He thinks to himself of something interesting to do, he knows nothing of town so he decides to wander to the closest tavern to see what there is to see or hear.. as the case might be.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 21, 2013)

Arthun stares daggers at the hobgoblin for a moment before turning to Soranna and answering, "He was insulting my fluency is all. Thank you for taking them off my hands, I think I will head back to confer with my companions now." The man nods politely to the woman and then turns to leave.


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 22, 2013)

[sblock=occ]Yeah it is. Likely going to take at least until november to get everything back. Gaahh... Thanks for understanding. I know that it sucks to have things slow down so often.[/sblock]

*Vela: *
"It's starting to be. In theory, the Last War never reached out here, but in reality, renegades have always fled out into the jungles. We seem to be in the sights of some sort goblin mercenaries. No one knows much about them though. I've seen there mercenaries who worked for Cyre before on the Plains, but theses ones are different. They wield strange magic and seek to tame the thunderbeasts for themselves. That alone is enough for me not to like them."


*Bertram*: 
"Absolutely!" exclaims the halfling, "The road doesn't appear to have been kind to you. Would you prefer Aundairian or Karrn? We have both in the pantry. It looks like you need some rest first and then we can even things up after you are rejuvenated." 

*White and Arthun*: 
Neither traveller has to wander long before he stumbles upon the Old Bridge Inn themselve.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 22, 2013)

Arthun makes his ingress to the Old Bridge Inn and sees that Bertram is already making himself welcome. "Looks like you've found a nice little place to kick back while your insides recover from nearly being your outsides," he says with a small smile and a pat on the back. "I don't think those two are going to be bothering us any longer. Though I hear they've got a lot of friends who may decide to make an appearance as well sooner or later."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 22, 2013)

"Mercenaries," Vela muses thoughtfully. "I don't know. The ones we fought on our way in didn't seem like mercenaries to me. They had..._conviction_ in their cause. Whatever that cause was. They fought without fear, even as the tide turned, and though one surrendered he was defiant even then."

She shrugs. "Maybe we'll learn more when they've gotten him to talk. He had a strange talisman on him...like a holy symbol, but one I've never seen before."


----------



## Davachido (Oct 23, 2013)

Albion White walks into the inn shortly after Arthun. *"Ah it looks like I was one of the latest to return, haha, here I thought I had been relatively quick."* White shrugs. As he came in though he has heard the last thing Arthun said. *"If you mean the gobs, yea apparently there is plenty more where they came from. I doubt we are getting out of this town without at least one more scuffle. I hope we're all okay with that?"* He says winking at Bertram.

_ Curious things are happening in and around this town... I wonder, is that the true intent of being here? Whatever.. I'll just wait for orders. _

White makes a show of taking of his headgear and mask to reveal his face fully putting the rest of the things away. He pulls himself at the table the other two seem preoccupied at. *"Who's your friend?"* He asks Bertram about the Halfling.


----------



## 81Dagon (Oct 28, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> "Mercenaries," Vela muses thoughtfully. "I don't know. The ones we fought on our way in didn't seem like mercenaries to me. They had..._conviction_ in their cause. Whatever that cause was. They fought without fear, even as the tide turned, and though one surrendered he was defiant even then."
> 
> She shrugs. "Maybe we'll learn more when they've gotten him to talk. He had a strange talisman on him...like a holy symbol, but one I've never seen before."



"Interesting. It could be on of the Dark Six, their symbols change all off the time. At least we know it is not some ancient goblin version of the Dark Ones, the first goblins were fiercely agnostic. You have riddles within riddles it seems... Is there any other way I can help?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2013)

81Dagon said:


> [/COLOR]*Bertram*:
> "Absolutely!" exclaims the halfling, "The road doesn't appear to have been kind to you. Would you prefer Aundairian or Karrn? We have both in the pantry. It looks like you need some rest first and then we can even things up after you are rejuvenated."




"I think I'd like to try the Aundairian for now, but I expect to give the Karrn a try before I'm through." Bertram awaits the arrival of the other in relative comfort.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2013)

"I don't think so," Vela says, and starts to turn to walk back...but then pauses.

"Unless...you...do you know much of spirits?"


----------

